# Markins L-bracket for Canon EOS600D



## janmaxim (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm at the lookout for a L-bracket for my EOS600D camera. I currently have a Markins Q3 Traveller ball head with quick release lever. At the Markins site, I cannot find a l-bracket for EOS600D, just a plate. However, do the Markins Universal L-Bracket LU-100 fit my EOS600D? Or are there any other third party manufacturers which have an L-bracket for EOS600D which fits my ball head?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 22, 2013)

Check Really Right Stuff or Kirk. I'd take one of their custom fit L-brackets over a universal bracket, any day of the week.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Check Really Right Stuff or Kirk. I'd take one of their custom fit L-brackets over a universal bracket, any day of the week.



+1 Universal plates are fine for lenses, but dedicated plates are best for cameras. I have an old Kirk L bracket for my T2i, but apparently they're discontinued. RRS has one and Promediagear also has one that has a base plate with a detachable "L" section.

http://www.promediagear.com/Canon-T4i-T3i-T2i-600D-550D-Kiss-X4-X5-D-L-Bracket-_p_60.html


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 23, 2013)

i would think possibly the flippy screen might clash which is why they dont have one.


----------

